# squaw heavenly alpine



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

well ive lived in tahoe for 12 yrs and thus havnt been to squaw or alpine yet.. i herd squaw gets good pow and its known for mountain ridin... alpine>havnt herd too much....... heavnly on the other hand.. i dont recommend that place to anyone.. its always too ice .. too many ppl.. and alwasy closes due to windy conditions... my fav mountains are sierra and kirkwood.. i just went to sierra ysterday and had a blast.. going to kirkwood tomorrow.. and im stoked. 

i havnt kept up with the weather conditions but havnt sum showers on the 13 hopefully doesnt mean raining slush.. well i hope you have a blast up here.. fill me in on squaw and alpine.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, you've been there that long and haven't been to Squaw??? That place is the crown jewel of Tahoe area riding without a doubt. Squaw is one of the sickest mountains out there. Only Jackson Hole or Whistler compare. It's that incredible. It also gets tracked fast.

For pow, I would say hit Alpine or Kirkwood depending on where you are staying. Saying you are going to Heavenly, Alpine, and Squaw is kind of funny. It's a loooong drive from Heavenly to Squaw or Alpine and vice a versa. If you are South Shore, hit Heavenly (not recommended), Kirkwood (highly recommended), or Sierra. If you are on the North Shore, Alpine and Squaw are awesome. Homewood is a fun little mom 'n pop operation. Sugar Bowl comes highly recommended too. 

As far as powder goes, you'll probably need some snow. The lower altitude there makes for warmer temps that make a freeze thaw cycle happen. So unlike Colorado where it stays cold, stuff firms up. It also makes for a much more stable snowpack without a doubt. Look for North facing stuff hidden in the trees for powder. That will be your best chance at finding some.


----------

